# Vann Staal???



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

looking for a van staal anybody got one they want to sell in a reasonable price range? Vann Staal 250 is what im looking for


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Look in the classifieds of the panhandle pier fishing forum. Bama Kev has one that is in excellent condition for 575.


----------



## OU812 (May 8, 2011)

I have a Gold 250 that is one of the originals (under 5000 serial number) that has been lightly used. I paid $600 for it from the original owner that had never used it. Willing to sell it for what I paid. It has 17# Hi Vis mono spooled on it now and I've probably used it less than a dozen times. Bought it on a whim but for the price and that it was one of the lower serial numbers I couldn't pass it up.
Caught a 38 # King on it a few weeks back and a bunch of Spanish. Wasn't looking to sell it but I have a lot of reels already so if you are interested you can pm me.


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

Ok ou812 but if u sell it for 500 even ill but it off u cuz it is used and where is the classified section


----------



## OU812 (May 8, 2011)

I am not listing it for sell because I wasn't even thinking about selling it until I read you were looking for one. It's not used enough to drop the price that low. Good luck on your search.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a Gold 150 that I would let go for $525.00.



.


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

My buddy is looking for a 250 not a 150 sorry man


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

hey i have will have $550 by next week cuz thats whe i get paid u drop it to that and i will buy it if u will sell it! If not do you know anyone that would sell one?


----------



## OU812 (May 8, 2011)

Hey Countryfishingboy, I assume your last comment is to me. If so, I will pm you my cell and you can call me.


----------

